
'Doom' at 20 - Ashuu
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/10/5195508/doom-20th-anniversary-retrospective
======
john_whelan
I can't tell you how many times I played through the demo, which I believe I
got in a kids-targeted-cereal box (CHEX?) I still go back every ~three years
and play it again. It's Timeless.

